# What State In The USA Do You Live In?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Which state do you live in?


Oh yeah btw I forgot to add Maryland so just vote in one of the states thats closest to Maryland.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

not the worst one, but close


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

The one where it's really really ridiculously hot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The state known for Mardi Gras and crawfish.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think it matters. I've existed in at least 4 different states in my life and it was all the same **** with different weather.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Maryland is missing in the poll.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

I haven't met anyone else from Kentucky on here.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

*Waves at Yankies*


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

florida
kill me


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm from AZ originally, living in NY with my husband from LA. We plan to move to TX eventually.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I live in state no 51. otherwise known as the UK.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The one that is ****e.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Lumping Michigan with Ohio...I'm triggered.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

WV. The mountain state. Meh.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

The real lame one lol


----------



## FuhGeddaBoudit (Oct 4, 2015)

NewYork


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I live in the only state that matters: Texas


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*no idea what's in any state*

one country to me. Map of no use. Have to live there to know anything

I visited in 1980s when I was ten. School class in Kentucky maybe cos there were tractors shown to me. Probably guessed where it was because KFC when I was little. San Jose, DisneyLand, Universal Studios

Working in Detroit - Hilton Hotel. Loved snow. I know this'll be my last time in that country, away from UK :crying:


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Florida


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

It's on my avatar, but it's the state famous for crabs ..not the STD & by the way you're missing some states


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

California unfortunately. Would like to move to the pacific northwest one day.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

SmartCar said:


> It's on my avatar, but it's the state famous for crabs ..not the STD & by the way you're missing some states


Then choose a state that's closest to it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cronos said:


> Lumping Michigan with Ohio...I'm triggered.


Wolverines, Hoosiers, and Buckeyes UNITE! :yay :lol


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind (Aug 20, 2014)

KY unfortunately


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

California


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

None, but I guess we are closest Maine judging by the map.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tennessee


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

California, sadly. I'd really like to move.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I live in state no 51. otherwise known as the UK.


Sorry, I think Puerto Rico has dibs on #51.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

PathologicalSigher said:


> Sorry, I think Puerto Rico has dibs on #51.


well we are state 52 then .

Puerto Rico? who. are they ? lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> well we are state 52 then .
> 
> Puerto Rico? who. are they ? lol


52: Japan
53: UK
54: South Korea

We can be 53.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I've never been to the USA. Or anywhere abroad outside of the UK, actually.



SD92 said:


> None, but I guess we are closest Maine judging by the map.


You're probably the closest member to me that I know of...!

I was up near Garstang last weekend (Brock/Bilsborrow to be precise). Not that you needed to know, but what the heck...! :lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hayman said:


> You're probably the closest member to me that I know of...!
> 
> I was up near Garstang last weekend (Brock/Bilsborrow to be precise). Not that you needed to know, but what the heck...! :lol


Oh, do you come up here often? We might walk past each other on the street without knowing about it.

There's a few members on here from Manchester but they don't post much or haven't recently. They'll be nearer to you if you're from Cheshire.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Giving out your personal information, especially about the damn state you live in on the internet, is extremely foolish.

This is how people get killed. No thanks.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

iCod said:


> Giving out your personal information, especially about the damn state you live in on the internet, is extremely foolish.
> 
> This is how people get killed. No thanks.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I picked the wrong area. I live in the droughtful west.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Touka said:


> florida
> _*kill me*_


Oh don't worry, you're in Florida, I'm sure some psycho eventually will


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

SD92 said:


> Oh, do you come up here often? We might walk past each other on the street without knowing about it.
> 
> There's a few members on here from Manchester but they don't post much or haven't recently. They'll be nearer to you if you're from Cheshire.


It wouldn't surprise me! I was in Barton Grange Garden Centre to be precise.

I'm in the west (cheap) end of Cheshire...! I probably head up to Lancashire once a month or so. There's a few places myself and my parents go. They're into gardening, so I know many of the larger/more popular garden centres around there. I just tag along, walk around with them, have a coffee from the various on-site cafe's, then come home again... That's basically all I do at the weekend, if I'm not stuck in the house.

I suspect I'll be paying a visit to Bents (by Glazebury) before the year's out.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I live in the state where, if you want to tell someone where you live, all you have to do is hold up your hand and point.* I'm near the tip of the middle finger. 



*Unless you live in the Upper Peninsula. Then I guess you're out of luck. :/


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hayman said:


> It wouldn't surprise me! I was in Barton Grange Garden Centre to be precise.
> 
> I'm in the west (cheap) end of Cheshire...! I probably head up to Lancashire once a month or so. There's a few places myself and my parents go. They're into gardening, so I know many of the larger/more popular garden centres around there. I just tag along, walk around with them, have a coffee from the various on-site cafe's, then come home again... That's basically all I do at the weekend, if I'm not stuck in the house.
> 
> I suspect I'll be paying a visit to Bents (by Glazebury) before the year's out.


I went to Barton Grange over the summer, probably around July time, with my parents to get some new summer plants but we never go in any of the other seasons.

I don't travel often, so I don't know Cheshire well. I thought it was all wealthy, with the streets paved with solid gold.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

The state with bad drivers, Disney World, and citrus.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I assume Texas and California will have the most. 

I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Florida. Born and raised here. I wish I lived in Alabama, Tennessee or Georgia or one of Carolinas however.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> Oh don't worry, you're in Florida, I'm sure some psycho eventually will


yes im leaving it up to you to feature me on r/floridaman


----------



## klavak91 (Oct 13, 2015)

Northeasterner here. I saw that a few others are from ME, NH, and VT. It gives me a little hope that I'm not alone in this small region of the US haha


----------



## klavak91 (Oct 13, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I live in state no 51. otherwise known as the UK.


I'd be down if the UK was part of the US, I've always wanted to go to Ireland specifically, and seeing Scotland and England would be cool too, hopefully significantly different in both people types and customs from Maine


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

Michigan. Near Detroit.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

klavak91 said:


> Northeasterner here. I saw that a few others are from ME, NH, and VT. It gives me a little hope that I'm not alone in this small region of the US haha


Pretty rare to see someone else from Maine on here. Not many of us, but you're not alone up here lol.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Narnia!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Calisota. Although soon I will be moving to Delachusetts.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

old mexico.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

NW UP of Michigan.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

San Jo, CA.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Not in the US, Mexico or canada. Although why mention mexico? Can't think of anyone from there who uses this site.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Texas

(everything is bigger in Texas)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

littleghost said:


> (everything is bigger in Texas)


Everything?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastern Washington State. We're covered in snow with an ice storm on the way right now.


----------



## Discopizza (Dec 12, 2016)

Indiana. It sucks. At least I'm close to the border and not far from Chicago, but with no one to go there with, it still sucks!


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

San Diego California


----------



## Jalitzax (Jan 12, 2017)

Discopizza said:


> Indiana. It sucks. At least I'm close to the border and not far from Chicago, but with no one to go there with, it still sucks!


I feel you. Although, I live in Indianapolis and not anywhere near the border sadly. Its boring here and it does indeed suck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

New Jersey, can't wait to move out one day, I'M GOING FAR FAR AWAY FROM HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Metro New York. I like living near the beach even though I never go, lol.

I like the high energy. I can't picture myself living upstate or in a lessly populated area.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

None obviously . But if I were to live in the US it would be in a state of inebriation .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Guess. Anyways, I won't be here much longer.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Illinois. Born, raised and still here.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wisconsin or Minnesota, doncha know. I'm closer to Illinois than I am Minnesota though. It is completely average here.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

In a state of De-nile. My life is fun and everything is going great. :b It's not just a river in North Africa.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

Georgia.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Virgo said:


> New Jersey, can't wait to move out one day, I'M GOING FAR FAR AWAY FROM HERE!!!!!!!


What's wrong with Noo Joisey? The Garden State should be where the grass is green for you? Is it too cold there?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> What's wrong with Noo Joisey? The Garden State should be where the grass is green for you? Is it too cold there?


Haha no the grass is only green like 3 months of the year, it's usually hideous :lol It's really cold and that is pretty much the only reason I want to leave. I hate the cold weather.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't New Jersey called the armpit of America? Anyways, it's the butt of constant jokes in NYC. Some people choose to live there to avoid NYC income tax.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Isn't New Jersey called the armpit of America? Anyways, it's the butt of constant jokes in NYC. Some people choose to live there to avoid NYC income tax.


I thought everyone thought Nebraska was funny, and was excluded the special offer or complete availability of Windows 3.1, as hilariously explained by Steve Balmer?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

michaelthedepressedmess said:


> Georgia.


Hooray. Is there a lot of peaches to eat? Do lot of the gals have peachy butts? Is there lots of peach schaps about? if so, I'd not mind living there myself.

forgive me, im just bragging about the fact I know about US state nicknames despite being a limey who shouldn't know that lol.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Hooray. Is there a lot of peaches to eat? Do lot of the gals have peachy butts? Is there lots of peach schaps about? if so, I'd not mind living there myself.
> 
> forgive me, im just bragging about the fact I know about US state nicknames despite being a limey who shouldn't know that lol.


Haha I don't know about the girls but the dudes sure have some peachy butts ~ lotta ******** in tight wrangler jeans mmmm - uhhh funny enough I don't like peaches lmao - that's awesome you state nicknames because I have no clue. Aside from being in the Bible Belt it's pretty cool here I guess. It's really cheap to live here.


----------

